# Which Is The Coolest Dread?



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I need some help. Very soon I will be comissioning Grytz Minis to sculpt me an Adeptus Custodes army. One part of that army will be a dreadnought. But I wanted to know, what kind of dreadnought would look coolest. Option 1 or Option 2?

Option 1: 









Or

Option 2:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to be honest im not keen on either of them, option one does not look like a dread and the second one looks like its got mickey mouse ears and the press mould parts look a bit shoddy, sorry matey but wouldnt pay anyone for either of them.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

No no no you got it all wrong. Option 1 is simply a Pre heresy design and by type I meant like that Option 2 is not the one I would buy I simply meant get to to add stuff like that all over the dreadnought I give him.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i voted 1, as it would be nice to see a pre-heresy dread, would stand out quite nicely


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of either of them either to be honest but it's your army so it's up to you. Out of the 2 I'd pick the last one though. The first option just looks like a big armoured Clank from that Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok, I'm still eager to see what more people think.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

dont worry so much what people think, sometimes people can be to critical, i like the 2nd one just becuase of the gs, and the creativity your showing, i wish i had such skill keep it up


----------



## Narik (May 25, 2010)

I like the second one.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

fatmantis said:


> dont worry so much what people think, sometimes people can be to critical, i like the 2nd one just becuase of the gs, and the creativity your showing, i wish i had such skill keep it up


Just to make it clear I didn't make these. Just showing types of Dreads I like and seeing which one you guys like more And I can get it comissioned.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Definitely number 2, I really don't like the old tin can Dreadnoughts.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

If it is for the Custodes ... go with option one ... does NOT look like SM at all.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Thats the thing, even if I went with Option 2 I would be getting it majorly covered over with Custodes stuff. So it wouldn't look anything like anormal Dreadnought.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I went with option one but allow me to explain. That particular one looks a bit odd. I personally think that the body is too round and too large. However I think the pre-heresy dread would look far better for the custodes. My suggestion is to get the horus heresy collected visions and model the dread off the magnificent artwork contained therein.


----------



## Tyrian (Jul 6, 2010)

I like the 2nd one from a purely visual point of view but i think the first one is much more in keeping with what you are trying to achieve, i wondered whether you could get some more scrolled body armour on the first one though, if i remember right all of the custodes have the names of the conquered written across their armour in one long continual line, so i'd imagine a dread would have thousands of names!
I also picture the custodes style armour as harking back a lot more to classical plate mail, like the bretonian knights from wfb, so maybe some more flowing/curved armour type plates would be suitable?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I went for option 2 as a design option, although a lot of the GS work is poorly executed. The multi melta shoulder pad is shoddy and too heavy and the head does look a little silly. The wings are not wing like enough and would need to be thinner to give the impression of wings.

The first one looks more like a robot from epic days and not really fitting to custodes or marines personally speaking.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you for your input guys I will keep the thread open for others but I'am leaning towards Option 2.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think something in between the two would be best. The style of the 1st one, but with blockier plates on it's belly area(the big round bit) and a lot more robes.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I picked option #1 just for the simple fact that it would stand out from the rest of the dreadnoughts out there. I think the legs would need to be bulked up but the rest of it makes it stand out more than the other one.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

second looks damn awsome!:biggrin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the second one is cooler


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmmm.. I'm not to keen on either of them but the second is better...

You could always go and make one yourself! Its much more fun and probably cheaper :biggrin: I made these two

Hendrix









And Roger
















:victory:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i think i have a new god. All hale roger !!


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> i think i have a new god. All hale roger !!


hahahahahahaha


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I went for the first one. It looks far more like something from the preheresy era. Second one looks shit tbh. The GS around the head is terrible.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

If you're going AC, you just gotta have that old-school PH dread. You just gotta.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

1 For me . Reminds me of the HH novel covers


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

I prefer the 1st one. It reminds me of the Golden Army in Hellboy 2  :good:


----------

